# What else should I add?



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I got a 75 gallon aquirium and if yal are following the oddball section of this site yal already know that I bought a 2inch pea**************** eel two days ago.

I want to know what else that I should put in my tank. I have that one pea**************** eel and one 3inch albino sucker fish that i had since he was a little baby. 

Im using a marineland 90gallon filter with two bio wheels.

I have two pretty good sized plants in the tank that are doing great

Smooth rocks for the eel

One big piece of driftwood, one smaller piece that has green stuff all around it and one medium sized cave.

I was thinking about another pea**************** eel, I heard they do good in groups is that true? Also thinking about a tiretrack eel. 

Any other suggestions Im open for them all!!!!

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

How about 5 angel fish, a few african butterfly fish, and a blackghost knife?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh btw if youre into oddball fish you should join our group we started on here.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

My girl friend wants some angel fish, im kind of iffy on them lol

I seen a black ghost knife at Petsmart. They are the ones that are all black and are on the bottom with skin hanging on kind of looks like a rob over them right?

The tag on there said expert on taking care of them, are they hard to take care of? I would hate for him to die and waste $21.00 lol


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

They are very easy, they just need places to hide and need to be fed meaty foods like frozen shrimp and they rarely take flakes but they do sometimes. I feed mine MYSIS shrimp they come in little frozen cubes that u unthaw and drop in the water when the lights go out.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh ok. The only thing is that I dont want floating plants in my tank lol...I got two big plants that have really long leaves and they are narrow.

With my eel what else do you recommend that I feed him? Im feeding him frozen blood worms once a day is that good?

Do you think another pea**************** eel would do good for him?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I have no idea I've never kept an eel.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll vouch for Pepe (My Black Ghost Knife). He is definitely the most interesting and peculiar fish I have ever kept.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> How about 5 angel fish, a few african butterfly fish, and a blackghost knife?


You cant keep more than one ABF in the same tank. They are really agressive towards anything else at the upper level of the tank.


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks guys for the great information.

I think next month Ill give the blackghost knife a shot, also i heard that angel fish can be pretty aggressive is that true?


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

$21.00??
Over here in Thailand it costs $1.40.
However the filters can cost up to 291 dollars for an eheim.. sucks -.-


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

or 700 dollars


----------

